# Underground city in progress



## caters (Sep 12, 2016)

I am about halfway through this underground city design as far as residential is concerned. Those varied house symbols are just to show that the design is very diverse. The drawing is not to scale. This is the first city on Kepler Bb and of course it is formed very gradually but residential is what they are concentrating on right now.

Robin in my story is a quick builder. He can build the main chamber of a home in just 2-3 days. For using stone age tools(saw teeth made of bone, hammer heads made of rock etc.) that is fast.

But here is the map as of right now:




I know you can't see it too clearly in that picture but there is 1, just 1 named underground street at the moment. That is Family Avenue which connects Robin and Lisa to Alma when she has a home of her own. A lot of the rings here have picnic tables and/or ponds in the center.

That house with the name The Quads is a super big family home to hold 2 grandparents, 2 parents, and 4 children. This 4 of each age group(adult, child) is why I call it The Quads. The children are not necessarily quadruplets(they might be triplets + singleton, 2 sets of twins, twins + 2 singletons, or all singletons) but the key is there are 4 of them.

Anyway, what do you think of it so far? As you can probably tell,I plan the residential to be at the border and the other essential parts of a city(schools, hospitals, etc.) to be on the inside.


----------



## Firemajic (Sep 14, 2016)

awww. damn, wish I could see your sketch a little bit better...  .. I can tell by your comment, that you have put a lot of thought into this... so I really urge you to make this darker so that it can be seen or turn up the lighting....


----------



## caters (Sep 14, 2016)

Hopefully this one is a little clearer.


----------



## Firemajic (Sep 14, 2016)

Nooo... sorrrry... can't you make it darker?... maybe use a heavy duty graphite pencil ...


----------



## caters (Sep 14, 2016)

All I have is 2B or no. 2 as far as pencils. That is soft.


----------

